# Al Qaeda use two 'Down's syndrome' women to blow up 73 people in Baghdad markets



## I_am_John_Galt (1 Feb 2008)

I can't wait to hear the tortured logic of the pacifists/Bush-haters explain this one ...



> *Al Qaeda use two 'Down's syndrome' women to blow up 73 people in Baghdad markets*
> 
> Two women thought to suffer from Down's syndrome may have been unwilling suicide bombers in twin blasts that killed up to 73 people at pet markets in Baghdad today.
> 
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/worldnews.html?in_article_id=511678&in_page_id=1811


----------



## CougarKing (1 Feb 2008)

What the terrorists did, by using those women like that, is just one of the most sickening, despicable things they have done in that country so far.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Feb 2008)

I am not suprised. Infact, this news for me personally, is like water off a duck's back, and I am flashed back to the sounds and images of less than one year ago.

They've used children many times, and many adult bombers have been found with their forearms fastened to the steering wheels with elec ties. Not all bombers are willing.

There is some of the most sickening methods the En use to carry out an attack.

This should re-inforce us all that they must be destroyed, and will use anything to get at us.

Remember, they value death as much as we value life, and there will always be a new 'hign' in 'low' for them to go to in regards to completing a mission.

We must always be vigilant.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (1 Feb 2008)

This sickens me to no end!! This just shows again how twisted and bent these animals are. I say animals because they certainly can't call themselves human beings. 

There's a nice big scorching fire waiting for each one of these scumbags in hell.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Feb 2008)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> This sickens me to no end!! This just shows again how twisted and bent these animals are. I say animals because they certainly can't call themselves human beings.
> 
> There's a nice big scorching fire waiting for each one of these scumbags in hell.



RG45, even animals love, nurture and protect their young.

'Animals' is too good of a word. I prefer 'untermention'.


----------



## CougarKing (1 Feb 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> RG45, even animals love, nurture and protect their young.
> 
> 'Animals' is too good of a word. I prefer 'untermention'.



_Untermensch_, you mean? That's a German word.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Feb 2008)

I think you both mean 'untermensch'


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Feb 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I think you both mean 'untermensch'



Untermenschen in German yes.

I am told the english spelling of such is untermention.

Either way, those who commit savage acts like this are not human in my books, and are fit for a .22 short in the back of the head.


----------



## retiredgrunt45 (2 Feb 2008)

> Either way, those who commit savage acts like this are not human in my books, and are fit for a .22 short in the back of the head.



I concur! They deserve no less. 

I think someone should send this story to Jack Layton and Stephan Dion and tell them that by pulling out on the war on terror, that they are allowing these animals to continue doing these unspeakable acts on innocent poor helpless people. It almost makes we want to weep.


----------



## cameron (2 Feb 2008)

What sickens me most is that these people use religion as an excuse to carry out these despicable acts.  What a bunch of twisted hypocrites.


----------



## Rodahn (2 Feb 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Either way, those who commit savage acts like this are not human in my books, and are fit for a .22 short in the back of the head.



While a part of me agrees with the sentiment, and would like to utilize a far less humane means of execution, doing so would just make them martyrs for their cause. I think the best option would be to lock them up, throw away the key, and let them rot stay in their cells until death comes naturally, thereby forgoing the martyrdom.

After being found guilty in a court of law of course............


----------



## IntlBr (2 Feb 2008)

My thoughts are with those who perished today, let it be a reminder to us that we (the West) have a good purpose in the Middle East.

Could this be interpreted as a sign that AQ is running out of willing participants?  

If any of you are familiar with the movies Saw or Hostel, this attack reminds me of something one might see there.  Using unwitting/unwilling participants in your game is beyond twisted, beyond sick, and a perfect example of the desperation of the scum organizing these attacks.


----------



## cameron (3 Feb 2008)

I certainly see this as a sign of greater desperation on the part of Al Qaeda in Iraq.  After if there were scores lining up to be willing martyrs then why would they need to resort to such tactics.


----------



## KevinB (3 Feb 2008)

Nothing really new.

 They had a female two weeks ago driving around the Karada district with her two kids in her car -- as well as a lot of VBIED drivers  have had their hands guntaped to the steering wheel (its amazing what parts suriving explosions).

 These same 'people' where also cutting dogs and filling their stomach cavities with explosives and stiching them up -- hoping a yound soldier would approach the distressed animal.


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Feb 2008)

cameron said:
			
		

> I certainly see this as a sign of greater desperation on the part of Al Qaeda in Iraq.  After if there were scores lining up to be willing martyrs then why would they need to resort to such tactics.



Not to mention if AQ wanted EVERY developmentally handicapped person walking alone to be considered a "holy cow, is s/he another one?" target....


----------



## Kilo_302 (19 Feb 2008)

> Tuesday, U.S. military officials said Iraq's Ministry of the Interior has ordered beggars and mentally ill people be rounded up from the streets of Baghdad.
> 
> The order comes more than two weeks after two women bombers blew themselves up at two Baghdad pet markets, killing close to 100 people. Iraqi officials alleged al-Qaeda strapped bombs on two women with Down syndrome and detonated them by remote control.



Article on link : 
http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2008/02/19/iraq-baghdad.html

Disgusting is the only word I can find for this. You need religion in this equation for these insurgents to even contemplate such an act.


----------



## teltech (19 Feb 2008)

Disgusting doesn't even begin to cover it.  :rage:

And these are the type of people Taliban Jack would have us negotiate with??  :threat:


----------



## McG (19 Feb 2008)

There's already a thread on this.


----------



## Kilo_302 (19 Feb 2008)

hmm did a search, nothing turned up....


----------



## George Wallace (19 Feb 2008)

There!

Merged!


----------



## daftandbarmy (20 Feb 2008)

These types of tactics are typical of many terrorist organizations that are trying to elicit an overwhelming reaction from the security forces. 

They do something horrible + army takes it out on the population = terrorists win the 'hearts and minds' war. 

Coming to see these types of horrendous acts as 'business as usual', and showing massive restraint, is an important part of soldiering in this type of war, unfortunately.


----------



## georgeharper (20 Feb 2008)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> I think someone should send this story to Jack Layton and Stephan Dion and tell them that by pulling out on the war on terror, that they are allowing these animals to continue doing these unspeakable acts on innocent poor helpless people.



Well in reality, terrorists were not doing " these unspeakable acts on innocent poor helpless people." before the occupation of Iraq and Afghanistan began.
Lets not forget GW invited terrorists to come to Iraq
BRING EM ON
And lets look at just how many innocent poor helpless people have been killed by the Americans by thie brave military people dropping bombs on them


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Feb 2008)

Oh, GH, then what was 9/11?


----------



## OkotoksRookie (20 Feb 2008)

I'm actually quite surprised by how inaccurate the numbers are on civilian casualties, numbers I've seen range from 1000-7000. Perhaps that's because it's difficult to classify who is a civilian, who is an insurgent, who is a sympathizer and who is Taliban??
At any rate I wonder about your post georgeharper. Terrorists haven been around a LOT longer then any military action (occupation is a rather aggressive and one-sided term don't you think?) in Afghanistan and Iraq. How many innocents were murdered by suicide bombers in the 80's and '90's? How many embassies and public areas were targeted by radical fundamentalists before 9/11? Are these not  





			
				georgeharper said:
			
		

> unspeakable acts on innocent poor helpless people


 ??


----------



## Colin Parkinson (20 Feb 2008)

georgeharper said:
			
		

> Well in reality, terrorists were not doing " these unspeakable acts on innocent poor helpless people." before the occupation of Iraq and Afghanistan began.
> Lets not forget GW invited terrorists to come to Iraq
> BRING EM ON
> And lets look at just how many innocent poor helpless people have been killed by the Americans by thie brave military people dropping bombs on them



During Saddams 1991 attack on the Kurds:



> 10,725 people were killed in this one building alone. All died during torture. Formal execution actually took place in Abu Ghraib.


http://www.michaeltotten.com/archives/001068.html

Also let not forget the Iran-Iraq war, 1.2 million dead, many still not accounted for

The ME has used Terror and torture as instuments to control people long before Columbas bumped into the Americas.

Just ask the Syrian's how they dealt with their "Islamic" problem, at least 15,000 murdered in one town alone.

Also take a hard look on how the "Lancet" Iraqi death survey was carried out, for some reason they don't want to release their base data for peer review.....


----------



## McG (20 Feb 2008)

retiredgrunt45 said:
			
		

> I think someone should send this story to Jack Layton and Stephan Dion and tell them that by pulling out on the war on terror, that they are allowing these animals to continue doing these unspeakable acts on innocent poor helpless people.


Iraq & Afghanistan are two different animals.  The anti-war crowed likes to obfuscate this where it suites their arguments.  There is no need to help them along by doing the same.



			
				georgeharper said:
			
		

> Well in reality, terrorists were not doing " these unspeakable acts on innocent poor helpless people." before the occupation of Iraq and Afghanistan began.


You are right.  The Iraqi government was doing it then.



			
				georgeharper said:
			
		

> Lets not forget GW invited terrorists to come to Iraq


How so?



			
				georgeharper said:
			
		

> And lets look at just how many innocent poor helpless people have been killed by the Americans by thie brave military people dropping bombs on them


How many?  You have no knowledge of "helpless people have been killed by the Americans ... dropping bombs on them" but you type it because it sounds good.  You are all rhetoric and no content.


----------



## Flip (20 Feb 2008)

> Also take a hard look on how the "Lancet" Iraqi death survey was carried out, for some reason they don't want to release their base data for peer review.....



Obviously looking to get away with a cheap shot like; War is bad for human health... ;D


----------



## Flanker (24 Feb 2008)

Aden_Gatling said:
			
		

> I can't wait to hear the tortured logic of the pacifists/Bush-haters explain this one ...
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/worldnews.html?in_article_id=511678&in_page_id=1811



It's sad. 
But the worm can is open.
The actual Iraqi government seems to be unable (not interested?) to stop this.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (24 Feb 2008)

Flanker said:
			
		

> It's sad.
> But the worm can is open.
> The actual Iraqi government seems to be unable (not interested?) to stop this.



You probably believe its a legitimate tactics especially if its used against your hated AMericans. :


----------

